# Dropout limiting screw adjustment advice......



## Ironman (Mar 23, 2005)

I have an 06 Saber with limiting screws in the dropouts. Any advice on how to adjust them properly so the wheel is perfectly straight? I don't need any more resistance to work against!

Thanks!


----------

